# Outdoor Furniture Finishes



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a lady that wants me to make her a live edged outdoor bench with some inlay, but I'm reluctant to do it because I just don't think it's going to hold up to the elements. I've used Spar Helmsman in the past and was not impressed as it broke down after about 3 years. Anybody have better results with another product. Maybe a marine product? BTW the material will be either mesquite or cedar.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Over the years I've tried a couple marine finishes as well as read a lot on boat detailing forums about it and it seems the best you can expect is 2-4 years with any of the finishes. The key to keeping it looking nice seems to be to apply a new coat or two every year to 18 months. Of course, the amount of direct sun exposure will also affect the longevity so if the bench will be sitting in the shade it may last a little longer.
Wish I could offer more.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

A different approach may be to use fiberglass epoxy resin for the finish. It dries clear and should be very durable.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Hooked said:


> A different approach may be to use fiberglass epoxy resin for the finish. It dries clear and should be very durable.


I think you need to put spar varnish on top to protect the epoxy otherwise UV will eat it up. Same technique that is used on wooden kayaks or canoes. I built a couple of kayaks and the finish seems to hold up well.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have had good luck using Mccloskeys man o war spar varnish, thinning the first coat about 50% with vn&p naptha putting it o real wet letting it soak in good, repeating in 24hrs. not thinned quite as much usually, 3-4th coats doing same just not thinning as much as previous coat, put 4-5 coats depending on what you are looking for in looks but gives you excellent protection.
good luck


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

You are not just battling rain and heat/cold with an outdoor finish. As mentioned above, you have UV and probably the biggest factor of all is the expansion and contraction of the underlying wood. Unless you are committed to maintain the finish at least annually, put your money in better material and let it age naturally. Better material would be teak, Ipe, some other exotic wood or white oak. None of these will last forever, but they will weather to a point and hold that look for quite some time until the wood finally just breaks down. I guess that Trex or some other imitation wood product would hold up longer, but then it would not be wood.

Good luck


----------



## RobertAllenby (6 mo ago)

Hey there,
Thanks for your message. We are glad to know that you are interested in our outdoor furniture. We have a wide range of products and styles for you to choose from so please let us know what kind of style you are looking for and we will be happy to help. Charles Bentley Discount Code 
Thanks!


----------

